# beer turkey,go figuire



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Got a spare bird from over the holidays,and planning on taking her down south to KDH.Had some Bird over at a friends house,that was cooked with a can of beer and a grill....anyone out there no how I can do the same....????Guesss I was to drunk to remember how he explained it to me


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 23, 2002)

Beer Can Chicken! I've done it with chicken, I guess turkey would be similar. Take the whole bird and season inside and out, and under the skin, with the seasoning of your choice. Open a can of beer, drink half, and stick it in the cavity. Stand the bird up on end so that the beer can is sitting upright on the grill. Grill over indirect heat and use meat thermometer to test for doneness. It is good- the beer steams the bird from the inside and keeps it moist. Throw some woodchips on the heat for smoke flavor. MMMM. They now sell racks made for beer can grilling. Ive seen them at Basspro and I heard Wal Mart even has them.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

thanxs Jimmy...I got some wire coat hangers that prolly do the trick.....mmmmm....beer turkey...ta go with my beer


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

After drinking half of that beer, pour some of the spices and seasonings into the beer too. Make sure you punch some holes in the side of the can and on top to let the flavor steam out. If it all goes out of that mouth spout, I think it will steam right on up and out of the neck.

Another thing, make sure you stick the spices and seasonings in between the skin and meat of the bird. If you just put it on the skin, it won't taste as good because none of the seasonings will penetrate the meat. You can also drape bacon strips over the bird to keep it from drying out. And everyting tastes better with bacon! You can also put a bowl of water (or beer and spices) in there to keep the whole grill moist. I've noticed propane grills tend to dry out the food that is cooked on there for long periods of time.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

*Another knot!!*

Hey Al, 

If you want to kick it up another knot, take a few beers and mix with your favority seasoning, or pultry seasoning, and drown the bird in there, let it brine for 24 hrs and follow the beer can grilling techniques.

This is what I call a drunken bird sitting on a beer can. !!!


----------



## Shoebag22 (Jun 17, 2004)

I've done it several times before... super easy... just make sure you have a good meat thermometer. If any one spot looks like it is cooking faster, just rotate... a 4 lb chicken takes about 1.5 hours give or take. Good Luck


----------

